# Kennt Jemand dieses Autoradio?



## Bomber92 (5. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich weiß das passt vielleicht nicht wirklich hier rein aber ich wusste nicht wohin sonst und ich will mich nicht unbedingt bei einem anderen Forum anmelden 

Also wie im Titel schon steht würde ich gerne wissen was das für ein Radio ist Marke/Modell...

Als ich das Auto gekauft habe war das dabei und hat nicht ganz funktioniert habe also schon lange ein neues aber interessiert mich doch schon irgendwie


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2013)

Schaut eher aus wie ein Händy oder Spielkonsole.. 

Wird aber eher nur das Panel sein, und nicht das "Gerät" selbst.
Steht hinter nichts drauf?

Würde meinen es ist ein "DVX893RDS/USB", doch selbst Google
ist quasi ratlos..


----------



## Bomber92 (5. April 2013)

Hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen, das Teil liegt ja schon ne Zeit lang bei mir rum und gegooglet habe ich das schon gefühlte 1000 mal alles mögliche was drauf steht ich finde einfach nichts..

Foto ist vielleicht etwas ungünstig gemacht weil eigentlich habe ich alles, also das ganze Gerät in der Hand


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2013)

Welche Auto-Marke? Vielleicht lässt sich da was eruieren.

Denke das sind in Auftrag produzierte Teile, ähnlich 
(Teile von) Komplett-Rechner in Massenfertigung..


----------



## Bomber92 (5. April 2013)

Naja also an der Automarke wird sich's eher nicht herausfinden lassen, ist ja kein Standardauslieferungsgerät ( selbst ausgedachtes Wort )

Aber ist n BMW Bj 96^^ und ich glaube da gabs noch keine DVD - Radios


----------



## der_yappi (5. April 2013)

Hat es auf der OBERSEITE (also nicht der Frontblende) noch irgend etwas stehen?
Da waren bei allen Autoradios, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, Hersteller und Typ auf nem Klebezettel aufgedruckt.


----------



## DumBaz (5. April 2013)

Hey Bomber92

Ich kenne zwar das Autoradio nicht, aber wollte mal sehen ob man Google nicht doch überreden kann was preis zu geben 

Ich habe 2 Autoradios gefunden die ein "DVX" im Namen haben.

1x das Audiola DVX850

1x das Majestic DVX406

Beide sehen zwar gleich aus und sind für den gleichen Preis im Gleichen Shop zuhaben, aber keines sieht aus wie deines


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2013)

BMW hatte doch traditionell immer BLAUPUNKT verbaut.. ?

(Besonders in den 80/90er-Jahren.. als ich noch Freunde 
mit solchen Karren hatte..)


----------



## Bomber92 (5. April 2013)

Das steht da : am/fm-mpx high power car digital media player
Tatsächlich bringt das etwas, durch mehreres Rumsuchen bin ich dann hier gelandet MP3PlayerStore.com: INNOVATEK DVD-995 All-In-One with 3.5 TFT LCD Detacheble Front Panel

Danke Danke jetzt kenne ich Marke und Modell, muss es nur noch zum laufen kriegen just for fun, vielleicht verkaufen je nachdem was es bringen könnte


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. April 2013)

Ich würde sagen die Marke ist Majestic, die führen auch die meisten ihrer Prdukte mit DVX in der Bezeichnung
und vergleich mal das Radio: Google-Ergebnis für http://www.onyougo.co.uk/new-majestic-dvx-402-rdsusb_iphw11902201.jpg mit deinem, schon sehr ähnlich.
Wahrscheinlich handelt es sich bei deinem um eine leicht abgeändertes Serienradio.


----------



## Bomber92 (5. April 2013)

Möglicherweise ist meins dann die nachgemachte billig China version 

Man google doch mal Innovatek erstmal allein da kommt man auf eine Kühltechnikseite

Und dann Innovatek car audio da kommt man hier hin Welcome to Innovatek Website Your Solution for your Car DVD Player & TFT/LCD Monitor


----------

